# Neoleucinodes elegantalis



## Donde (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 31, 2022)

Nice shot and it definitely looks elegant, like it's ready for prom.


----------



## Shinden (Mar 31, 2022)

Nice shot.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 31, 2022)

Very nice shot.....


----------



## slat (Apr 3, 2022)

Nice shot.


----------



## AlanKlein (Apr 3, 2022)

Elegant but amazingly camo'd if placed on a tree.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 6, 2022)

Nice shot!


----------

